# Cocobolo Awl



## EricJS (Apr 24, 2012)

This is my first try at posting a pic. :dash2:

I made this awl for our church missions auction last Christmas, along with a few pens. I love cocobolo!

[attachment=4714]


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks very nice- too nice to use!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2012)

That's awl-ful pretty.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 24, 2012)

EricJS said:


> This is my first try at posting a pic. :dash2:
> 
> I made this awl for our church missions auction last Christmas, along with a few pens. I love cocobolo!



Doe is make you itch? Literally


----------



## EricJS (Apr 24, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> EricJS said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first try at posting a pic. :dash2:
> ...



I've got the cocobolo bug, but not the cocobolo itch. At least not yet.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 24, 2012)

How cool! A nice tool, now I wanna make one, was it a kit for the parts?


----------



## JMC (Apr 24, 2012)

Very nice Eric. I bet it brought a good donation for you?


----------



## EricJS (Apr 24, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> How cool! A nice tool, now I wanna make one, was it a kit for the parts?



Yes, Highland Woodworking has the kit. Solid brass. It's very easy to make.


----------



## EricJS (Apr 24, 2012)

JMC said:


> Very nice Eric. I bet it brought a good donation for you?



I worked the night of the auction so I never found out how much the bids were. I know the people who bought my items, though. Really great people.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice work looks great. Rick


----------



## JimH (May 29, 2012)

Nice job!! I love cocobolo.I purchased about 400 ft several years ago.It was some of the best I have seen in a very long time.I am finally down to about 30 ft left for personal use.


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 30, 2012)

Nice work, Eric!


----------

